# Brassen zubereiten



## Lechfischer (16. April 2005)

Ich hab gestern ne Brasse gefangen.Nun die Frage:Wie kann ich sie zubereiten?Was mach ich wegen den Schuppen?Soll ich sie häuten oder schuppen?Soll ich sie kochen,braten oder räuchern?Schreibt einfach eure Rezepte auf!


----------



## karlosito (16. April 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten*

ich hab gehört das brassen geräucht sehr gut schmecken sollen, persönlich hab ichs noch nich getestet.


----------



## Tosch75 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten*

brassen sind prima für Fischfrikadellen .... da hast du dann auch nicht das problem mit der vielen Gräten..


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. April 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten*

Ich würd die Brachse auf jeden Fall mal filetieren,pürieren und zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten.Das macht aber erst bei einigen Brachsen Sinn.Brachsen sollen echt ein Räucher-Geheimtip sein.Hab´s selber leider noch nich probiert.Da Du aber nur eine Brachse hast,solltest,bzw. kannst die filetieren,panieren und rausbraten.Wenn Du das Filet noch mit einem scharfen Messer alle 5 mm einschneidest bevor Du´s panierst,dann geht´s auch mit den Gräten ganz gut.


Gruß Zanderkisser


----------

